# What three words describe your summer?



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just received my information letter about staff devleopment activities at my school. (Sigh. . .only 4 days of uninterrupted time left with my "babies") We were asked to be ready with three words that describe our summer. I thought it would be fun to see what SMers would say. I'll start: 

magical, joyful, HOT. 

Getting sweet Ella and watching her play with Gracie this summer has definitely been joyful. Training and watching these two puppies learn is magical, and as for the temperature, we've broken record highs than have stood for 26 years!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

hot, hotter, HOTTEST!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cool, cold, rainy (over and over) : (


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hot ,humid,horrible...but could be worse...could be snow,cold,crap!

My favourite 3 summer words..Mommy Go Walkies....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Quiet, rainy, boring


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*hot hot hot*


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hot, busy, fast!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great idea, Deb - Hazy, hot and humid comes to mind but then I'd be accused of ripping it off every weathercaster out there. :brownbag: 
Hmmm...
Busy, hot and wistful. *Busy *because it's my busiest time of work, *hot*, because it just is :w00t: and *wistful,* because I wish I was back on Fire Island where the livin' was easy. B)
Now do we have to write an essay????:blink:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hot...Very Hot!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

hot,hot,hot


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Great idea, Deb - Hazy, hot and humid comes to mind but then I'd be accused of ripping it off every weathercaster out there. :brownbag:
> Hmmm...
> Busy, hot and wistful. *Busy *because it's my busiest time of work, *hot*, because it just is :w00t: and *wistful,* because I wish I was back on Fire Island where the livin' was easy. B)
> Now do we have to write an essay????:blink:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not this time! However writing throughout the curriculum IS a huge focus this year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Busy at work.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> Quiet, rainy, boring


i would add those too, except it was only 3 words :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Too darn short!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Work Work Work!!!

(and then some more work!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Quick, hot, stormy.

Quick-life is like a roll of toilet paper!:HistericalSmiley:
Hot-it's summer, duh.

Stormy-the bad new-the shingles keep coming off my roof.
the good news-my insurance company is paying for a new roof!:chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Big, highs, lows.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hot Miserable Weather !

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

1. Boiling Hot.
2. Giant amount of responsibilities.
3. Exhausting.

but I report: I am a survivor LOL  I survived most part of it. exhausted me, sick kitty, MaltsMakeTrouble&ExtraWork, and most importantly, did my best at managine the craziness of all other responsibility!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"i love hot!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate summer (but love my Summer!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hot, Busy (at work), Ants 
And, Donna, I HATE summer too.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hot, buzzzyy and tiring :blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm back with three more! I know it's cheating.:HistericalSmiley:

June. July. August.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

These are great! Keep 'em coming. And Marie, it's not cheating. You can post as many as you want! :chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm back with three more! I know it's cheating.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> June. July. August.


 



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:good one :w00t:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Busy, hectic, fast...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ohhhhh sooooo boooooring


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Goes by fast!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweating, hot flashes!!!


Winter, spring, fall.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> Sweating, hot flashes!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Kerry - you read my mind!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

~_Almost freakin' over_!


----------

